
Train Philosophers with Pearl and Kahneman, Not Plato and Kant - chalst
http://lesswrong.com/lw/frp/train_philosophers_with_pearl_and_kahneman_not/
======
brudgers
Plato and Kant got a lot right about human nature. For example, Plato sort of
nailed the idea of vocational education in the latest techniques (rhetoric for
politicians in post tyranny Athens) verus teaching people to think deeply and
question their own assumptions. While, Kant described the limits of empirical
knowledge and is sort of where the idea that what we know about things in the
world is probabilistic (versus certain _a priori_ or Humeian fantasmagora)
comes from.

~~~
chalst
I agree. Aristotle also got the rough shape of what it is to give a formal
account of logic right, and the rough shape of ethics.

